# Pittsburgh Craigslist-Butler area



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Got an e-mail from the girl this morning thanking me for the rescue list. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*gottabgolden*

gottabgolden

I hope the girl lets you know if one of the rescues takes her.
Thanks for doing that!!


----------

